# Zugriff auf Access-Datenbank



## kampet (12. Jul 2004)

hi,
wie kann man Access unter JAVA anbinden ?


----------



## Grizzly (12. Jul 2004)

kampet hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi,
> wie kann man Access unter JAVA anbinden ?


Einfach die Access Datenbank in Windows per ODBC einbinden (Start -> Einstellungen -> Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Datenquellen (ODBC)). Anschliessend kannst Du über die JDBC-ODBC Bridge die Access Datenbank mit SQL per JDBC ansprechen.


----------



## kampet (12. Jul 2004)

danke
ganz vergessen


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (13. Jul 2004)

Verschoben: JDBC


----------



## HansMaulwurf (12. Aug 2004)

...


----------

